# AutoGlym SRP Super Resin Polish Review



## Eden95

AutoGlym SRP Super Resin Polish Review 
Available from AutoGlym: 325ml £10.99 500ml £12.99 1litre £16.25
I am a big enthusiast on AutoGlym products and I believe that they are there in the top 10 of all products available on the market. 















Packaging is simple but at the same time of good quality.








AutoGlym 500ml Polish flip top bottle.
Colour and texture is creamy and white as you can see in the photo above. Smells a lot like a chemical substance.
More updates on application and results soon!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

the 1st product to get me into car cleaning etc,very good at bringing up flat paint,good finish,egp on top for a budget finish looks very good


----------



## Sicskate

I believe you can get a litre for about £10 on Amazon, well worth it


----------



## chewy_

Never tried SRP. Is it an AIO like Dodo Need for Speed?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

An absolutely brilliant product, especially the new version, used it for many years, decided to try more expensive products, idiot that I am

Often think I should have stuck to 3 enhancement products

This
Extra Gloss Protection 
AG HD wax

But no, just had to be clever didn't I


----------



## Clancy

chewy_ said:


> Never tried SRP. Is it an AIO like Dodo Need for Speed?


Please tell me that's a joke

didn't think there was anyone who doesn't have a bottle of srp!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

chewy_ said:


> Never tried SRP. Is it an AIO like Dodo Need for Speed?


Back to school Chewy, you've spent too much time collecting expensive waxes


----------



## greymda

at the moment, i don't really see the point in smth like SRP, UDS or Tripple.
the same amount of time and effort spent on these products can be used (wiser) for smth like Meguiars M205 (or Ultimate Compound if by hand) and then apply a wax for 20 minutes more.

and in the end you get FAR BETTER result. again, my another 2 cents.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

greymda said:


> at the moment, i don't really see the point in smth like SRP, UDS or Tripple.
> the same amount of time and effort spent on these products can be used (wiser) for smth like Meguiars M205 (or Ultimate Compound if by hand) and then apply a wax for 20 minutes more.
> 
> and in the end you get FAR BETTER result. again, my another 2 cents.


Agreed but they are ideal for those who are either, short of time, don't own a machine or just can't be bothered machine polishing.

I personally like to use 205 on a LC HT Crimson pad and apply sealant or wax

I own a couple of AIO's and think they have a great place in your detailing kit


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

totally agree,even by hand srp is so good for even newbies to car cleaning,autoglym got it right with this polish


----------



## Sicskate

I've been using a rotary professionally for 7-8 years now, But I'm lazy and find SRP fantastic for a hand polish.


----------



## chewy_

Clancy said:


> Please tell me that's a joke
> 
> didn't think there was anyone who doesn't have a bottle of srp!


Not a joke I think it's because I rarely use AIO product. For prep it depends on paint condition but normally I'll go with clay> anti-swirl finishing polish like Scholl S40 /Dodo Micro prime or non-abbrasive pre-wax cleanser then lsp.

I enjoy the whole process of using dedicated single stage products

That said, earlier this week I got my first abbrasive AIO Dodo Need for Speed as was going for good price on Waxamomo just £6 for 250ml. Actually, I only got it to tide me over to qualify for free delivery. The choice was to get the Dodo AIO or pay £4 postage

I'm intrigued with the AG SRP though, as I've seen many pass comment of it on here. Would be curious to hear how it compares to other AIO's such as Dodo Need for Speed.

I understand AG SRP contains sealant, where as Dodo NFS contains carnauba wax. On a side note however, Dodo NFS has a smell of peaches, where as SRP I'm not so sure


----------



## James2614

Going to use SRP on my car next week followed by 476s. Looking forward to the results


----------



## Clancy

Give it a go chewy, it's great. It's just really easy to use and brings the paint to a great shine 

I tend to use it after m205 or something to just give the paint just a little extra clean before wax or whatever next 

Or if the paints in great shape I just use srp before a wax and always look spot on


----------



## Eden95

chewy_ said:


> Not a joke I think it's because I rarely use AIO product. For prep it depends on paint condition but normally I'll go with clay> anti-swirl finishing polish like Scholl S40 /Dodo Micro prime or non-abbrasive pre-wax cleanser then lsp.
> 
> I enjoy the whole process of using dedicated single stage products
> 
> That said, earlier this week I got my first abbrasive AIO Dodo Need for Speed as was going for good price on Waxamomo just £6 for 250ml. Actually, I only got it to tide me over to qualify for free delivery. The choice was to get the Dodo AIO or pay £4 postage
> 
> I'm intrigued with the AG SRP though, as I've seen many pass comment of it on here. Would be curious to hear how it compares to other AIO's such as Dodo Need for Speed.
> 
> I understand AG SRP contains sealant, where as Dodo NFS contains carnauba wax. On a side note however, Dodo NFS has a smell of peaches, where as SRP I'm not so sure


I don't reckon you'll like the smell of SRP, doesn't smell natural, smells more like a chemical or a petroluem like substance, I may have to try that dodo juice nfs though! I love products that smell like fruit or that are natural


----------



## chewy_

Clancy said:


> I tend to use it after m205 or something to just give the paint just a little extra clean before wax or whatever next


Interesting. After polishing, up till recently, I mainly used Car Lack NSC (klasse AIO), because non-abbrasive & always leaves the paint squeaky clean ready for glaze or wax. It's quite time consuming though and hard work to rub it in by hand. It's terrible when used by machine though, (product is too thin) so would be interested to try an alternative and as someone pointed out a tenner for 1 litre sounds like an opportunity not to be sneezed at.


----------



## Clancy

Give it a go, your bound to find a use for it at some point even if not then 

It's very easy by hand and machine and goes a long way


----------



## Rob74

This has got to be the most popular polish, I don't know anybody who doesn't have a bottle of this on the shelf. 
I've been using it for over 25 yrs, some will say that I could use better products but why change when I'm happy? IMO too many people change for the sake of change.


----------



## Sutty 90

I think Auto Glym dosent get the recognition it deserves for the most part even though most of their products are cheap and work really well. They are not seen as exclusive or special products because they are sold in Halfords. Auto Glym have been around for a long time and I suspect will last alot longer than most of these newer detailing company's.

Sutty.


----------



## bugsbunny

James2614 said:


> Going to use SRP on my car next week followed by 476s. Looking forward to the results


I have been doing this for over a year and was very happy, the year before I was using SRP followed by AG-HD wax every 2 -3 months and was equally pleased. I have black paint and SRP brings up the flake tremendously but this is suppressed when I add the wax, the price to pay for an extra layer of protection and durability.

Last month I was planning on doing the same but ran out of time after applying the SRP so no Collinite. It was the first time I had left SRP 'bare' and to my surprise it was beading incredibly well, different to when I have wax on as these were even tinier beads. It has now been 4 weeks and I am still very happy with the beading and shine on the car. I think from now on I may leave out the wax altogether and repeat SRP every 4-6 weeks. It only takes 30 minutes for me to do the whole car and I am always so chuffed with the results. I will maybe use the rest of the 476s on the wheels where durability is more important for me.

If SRP gets on any trim, a bit of Fast Glass will take it off easily.


----------



## Tim662

Just used SRP on the swift today.

Wheels
Rinse
Snow foam
2bm
Clay Cloth
Rinse + wipe
SRP
Megs ultimate paste wax

About 3 and a half hours. Looks stunning.


----------



## James2614

I used it for the first time today. Followed by a coat of 476. Looks amazing!


----------



## Olly13

Last night finished the roof of the car with some SRP with the Das6 and it looks great best shine I have had yet for a newbie like me.


----------



## Autoglym

Thank you for all the kind comments about SRP. There is so much choice these days, more than ever, so it is really great to hear that a bottle can still be found on most shelves in your garages and in detailing boxes.

Autoglym celebrates it's 50th this year, and although the current formulation of Super Resin was released in 2012, the polish can trace its heritage all the way back to 1965.

There were a few points in the thread I thought it was worth picking out if thats ok:



chewy_ said:


> I understand AG SRP contains sealant


We can't comment on other peoples products, but SRP contains a wax that is left on the paintwork after the polish residue has been buffed off.



bugsbunny said:


> Last month I was planning on doing the same but ran out of time after applying the SRP so no Collinite. It was the first time I had left SRP 'bare' and to my surprise it was beading incredibly well, different to when I have wax on as these were even tinier beads. It has now been 4 weeks and I am still very happy with the beading and shine on the car. I think from now on I may leave out the wax altogether and repeat SRP every 4-6 weeks. It only takes 30 minutes for me to do the whole car and I am always so chuffed with the results.


Great to see you like the SRP beading, that is the wax working as I mentioned above. One of the objectives in the SRP reformulation in 2012 was to improve the beading so it performed like a wax, so happy to read it is working as intended. Clearly to extend the period between polishing and waxing a dedicated wax layer like HD Wax or EGP would give you more protection for longer. However, if you are going to be polishing every 4-6 weeks anyway you may as well just stick to SRP and enjoy the beading that gives. :thumb:


----------



## After_Shock

Always used it and always will.

If I cant be bothered getting the machine out put simply this is the only choice I will use by hand, and on certain colours I will always use it with machine as well.

Great all round product and well deserves its following.

HD wax also fantastic from AG well worth the outlay.


----------



## eatcustard

I have been using AG for years and I think its just as good/better than the far more expensive items you can buy.

As they say a fool and his money...


----------



## Bikeracer

I like the SRP but I find that the one litre size always seems to squirt out of the top when I put it down.
Probably due to the very soft plastic that deforms when holding the weight of the litre.

If I can remember to relax my grip a bit when I put it down I often get away without excess polish being extruded.

Allan


----------



## kh904

bugsbunny said:


> Last month I was planning on doing the same but ran out of time after applying the SRP so no Collinite. It was the first time I had left SRP 'bare' and to my surprise it was beading incredibly well, different to when I have wax on as these were even tinier beads. It has now been 4 weeks and I am still very happy with the beading and shine on the car. I think from now on I may leave out the wax altogether and repeat SRP every 4-6 weeks. It only takes 30 minutes for me to do the whole car and I am always so chuffed with the results. I will maybe use the rest of the 476s on the wheels where durability is more important for me.


TBH this is what i'll be doing going forward. I just don't have the time to do the whole process of polishing & waxing, especially when I often wash the car on a weekly basis.
I don't think i get the maximum benefit of the time put in putting wax on top when the SRP beads quite well.


----------



## Scarlet

Question.

I was always under the impression you could layer SRP up to 5 layers, yesterday i was told you cant? 

I have always put 5 layers on after claying and then add a sealant on top cant someone confirm which is correct? Perhaps Autoglym could confirm this for me? i was told that since its abrasive it would take the previous layer off, but my understanding was since it was very very mild abrasive it wouldn't take the previous layer off


----------



## mk2glenn

Scarlet said:


> Question.
> 
> I was always under the impression you could layer SRP up to 5 layers, yesterday i was told you cant?
> 
> I have always put 5 layers on after claying and then add a sealant on top cant someone confirm which is correct? Perhaps Autoglym could confirm this for me? i was told that since its abrasive it would take the previous layer off, but my understanding was since it was very very mild abrasive it wouldn't take the previous layer off


There was a thread on here a few years back where someone tested this and it made a difference up until there was 3 layers applied :buffer:


----------



## Forsh

Bikeracer said:


> I like the SRP but I find that the one litre size always seems to squirt out of the top when I put it down.
> Probably due to the very soft plastic that deforms when holding the weight of the litre.
> 
> If I can remember to relax my grip a bit when I put it down I often get away without excess polish being extruded.
> 
> Allan


An old hand soap bottle - Problem solved...












love the stuff BTW


----------



## Phillloyd

Well impressed!
(Silver grey e46 BMW)


----------

